# Here is what happens when you mow down cactus.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am getting ready for some more expantion.

I am clearing off a spot fore more lay out I may not get to this for a while but all the crap will be off it.

I also have to shift through stuff...LIKE ROCks









Right away the Dinasour eggs start coming up out of the ground


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We kill for rocks like that here in the Platte River Valley!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nature has a great sense of humor..rocks where you dont want'em and no rocks where you want'em


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey 
bring some in Sept to sale , help pay for your gas. 
Souvenirs from the great NR&W.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, he probably already tried to make an omelet from that "dinosaur egg"... ;-) 

greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, guys, guys!! The man is sitting on a gold mine! All he has to do is rearrange those rocks into something spectacular! He doesn't have to buy anything! (I should be so lucky...)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use them plain Jane Dino droppins to line my driveway... 

For my railroad I haul in mine tailings! Y'know rocks are always greener on the other side of the range... 
That's where I find ore stained host rock of blues and greens... 

John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I still say it is cheating if you have a backhoe to build your railroad with JJ!!!!! 

Can't wait to see what you build there. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 19 Mar 2011 04:00 PM 
I still say it is cheating if you have a backhoe to build your railroad with JJ!!!!! 

Can't wait to see what you build there. 

Chris 
All is fair in Love, War, and Garden Rail Road Building


----------

